# New Kubota Orange



## Louman (Mar 3, 2016)

I'm looking for a color match for the new Kubota orange spray paint, any suggestions?


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

Tractor Supply sells Kubota Orange paint, plus other tractor manufacturer colors.

It's about 1/5 the price of getting it from KUBOTA Dealership.


----------



## Louman (Mar 3, 2016)

TX MX5200 said:


> Tractor Supply sells Kubota Orange paint, plus other tractor manufacturer colors.
> 
> It's about 1/5 the price of getting it from KUBOTA Dealership.


Thanks TX, I need to go by there tomorrow for feed anyway. Appreciate the reply.


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

I will add it is rustoleum brand paint they carry...works good and is a good match, but you want to hit it with an extra light coat right after ya spray initial coat. What I found is if you wait on it to dry and hit another coat it turns dull for some reason....I read that is common, but of course i read it after I saw it first hand.


----------



## Louman (Mar 3, 2016)

Thanks for the replies.


----------

